# need help rescaping my red cherry shrimp fluval spec V to create more space!!



## vasol (Jan 22, 2013)

my tank has been pretty overgrown for a few months now, i think its getting to the point where it displaces too much water and my waterline drops way faster. I also think the shrimp population stopped growing because of lack of space. 

i want to clear everything and just do a single carpet of dwarf baby tears or dwarf hairgrass, with zero or minimal hardscape. Is this a good idea? would it create more space than all of the moss thats in it right now? its currently a shrimp only tank with one galaxy rasbora


----------



## vasol (Jan 22, 2013)

the first pic shows my tank around 6 months ago to how it is today. my real question is what would better suit a high shrimp population? Massive amounts of moss or a minimal hardscape with breeding tubes for more surface area/hiding spots (do shrimp really need hiding spots?). the massive moss growing on my current driftwood i think displaces my actual water volume from 5 to around 2.5 gallons...which is a major drawback.


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

I actually like the moss filled tank. I hope my flame moss fills out my Spec 2 the way your moss has filled out your Spec V.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

To avoid any ammonia spikes from drastic aquascape changes, why not trim back that Java moss and give it some shape, maybe a cave, get artistic. Lol. Maybe make it fit the tank a little bit and reveal some small spots of driftwood. 
At least that's what I would do, and I think laziness plays into that as well.


----------

